# Что бы это значило?



## vev (7 Янв 2016)

Господа!

чисто случайно наткнулся на видео, которое повергло в некий ступор. А что это за левая клавиатура? Может кто просветит?


----------



## gte_33 (7 Янв 2016)

Здесь  что то похожее по моему.


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2016)

gte_33 писал:


> Здесь  что то похожее по моему.


Не узрел...
Меня вводит в ступор отсутствие скоса в расположении рядов. Ряды расположены перпендикулярно к длинной стороне полукорпуса


----------



## gte_33 (7 Янв 2016)

Скос видимо получается под более острым углом что ли. По игре  на левой клавиатуре это отчетливо видно. Другой вопрос на сколько удобно играть на такой. Возможно всего лишь дело привычки. Но то что смотрится необычно - однозначно!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (7 Янв 2016)

vev (07.01.2016, 23:41) писал:


> Меня вводит в ступор отсутствие скоса в расположении рядов. Ряды расположены перпендикулярно к длинной стороне полукорпуса


 Есть у нас один специалист по рядам - Павлов. Он уж точно ответит на этот вопрос. Imho, если меняется топография клавиатуры, то это ещё одно препятствие на пути к интернационализации инструмента.


----------



## glory (7 Янв 2016)

В левой три ряда басов. А мажор, минор и септаккорд получаются выше на ряд, и все это слегка с отрицательным скосом в нашем понимании...
Ну а чего, как такую тоску играть на готовом, пожалуй басы и поудобнее, чем общепринятые.. Рука в более естественном положении. 
Возможно басы - это и выборка.. По одной пьесе, да ещё и такой заунывной, сложно определить...


----------



## zet10 (8 Янв 2016)

Жень привет! Не надо входить в ступор,а надо позвонить мне )). ... Отвечаю теперь на твой вопрос ! Первое,данный инструмент не коейм правом не может называться Пиджини,это подделка,у меня такое встречалось! В левой руке три ряда басовой системы( жутко не удобно) этот вариант " затачивался" на Европу ,в России он не прижился... У меня есть "аналог" данного баяна( фото прикладываю), и это конечно тоже не Скандалли,...звучит не плохо,но все это не то...! Теперь уже являясь генеральным дилером  в России по продажам "Pigini" я не мог стерпеть факт  подделки. ... Впрочем это другая тема


----------



## zet10 (8 Янв 2016)

Кстати господа! Ну кто и по каким признакам может определить факт подделки данного инструмента? Делитесь впечатлениями... А их все больше и больше завозится в Россию! Лично я , и то не сразу "раскусил" данный орешек а Вы? Не поддаетесь ли Вы на провокации? Действительно ли Ваш инструмент ,это инструмент который  не собирался в "сарае"?делитесь впечатлениями, и всем спасибо...


----------



## zet10 (8 Янв 2016)

Сегодня попытаюсь выложить фото поддельных Скандалли ,Пиджини,Бугари,всем на обозрение,что б Вы были в курсе... В основном вся "транспортировка" данного Г... Шла и идет через Украину,вроде как и не дорого )) всего то за 2 тысячи евро купить Пиджини ,который стоит немного других денежек))вобщем надо просвещать народ от провокаций и болшушее тебе спасибо Евгений,что затронул данную тему!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (8 Янв 2016)

Уважаемый zet10, не могли бы Вы разъяснить, что значит "поддельные Скандалли ,Пиджини,Бугари". Я понимаю, поддельные бриллианты: ну, когда вместо обработанных алмазов подсовывают подходящее по цвету и весу стекло. Я понимаю, поддельные деньги: это когда то, что называют деньгами не на гос. фабрике изготовлено с серийными номерами, соответствующей документацией и т.д, а нарисовано хорошим художником со всеми знаками, имитирующими деньги, изготовленные государством. Я понимаю, Старик Хотабыч "изготовил" телефонную будку по внешнему подобию: внешне то же, внутри пусто. Использовать по назначению (звонить) невозможно. Но поддельный музыкальный инструмент? Он что, не издает ни одного звука? Он рекламируется как цельнопланочный, будучи при этом кусковым? Что это?


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2016)

*GrigoryFainshtein*, 
Григорий, ну это же элементарно... 
Открываем avito и находим копию Scandalli от китайских производителей - какой-то там River. Качество - редкостное дерьмо. Эти честно указывают название, но точно так же могут прилепить надпись Scandalli. Профи этим не провести, а вот любителей вполне можно. 
Звуки оно издавать будет, но и звук и качество механики будет не на высоте. 
То есть, подделка - это нечто, выпускаемое под раскрученным брендом. Случаются экземпляры вполне пристойного качества, но в большинстве своем - полный отстой...

На хлеб уже мажется, но есть все же не рекомендуется


----------



## zet10 (9 Янв 2016)

Совершенно верно Евгений,опередил меня с ответом)


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (9 Янв 2016)

vev (09.01.2016, 01:32) писал:


> подделка - это нечто, выпускаемое под раскрученным брендом


 Спасибо, я. конечно, предполагал, что именно это имеется ввиду. Только хотелось получить разъяснения. 
Согласитесь, "поддельные бриллианты", это, скорее, из стекла, а не бриллианты из алмазов, только отшлифованные дома с биркой от "бриллиантовой" фирмы. Так же как и поддельные аккордеоны, не есть чисто внешне аккордеоны, поддельность которых определяется, как только прикоснулся к ним.
Я о том, что в обоих случях одним словом "поддельный" определяется не одно и то же.


----------



## emela (15 Янв 2016)

Уважаемый *vev* и другие участники дискуссии, 
на видео Стийн Ламенс (Stijn Lamens) - бельгийский программист и аккордеонист-любитель. Здесь он играет на Pigini с бельгийской системой клавиатуры. В левой (belgian bass system, basses belges) - басовые кнопки расположены перпендикулярно меху, три первых ряда - басы, три других - аккорды, но они смещены на ряд выше, как на рисунке (вид сверху, мех находится справа).


----------



## glory (15 Янв 2016)

emela писал:


> Уважаемый *vev* и другие участники дискуссии,
> на видео Стийн Ламенс (Stijn Lamens) - бельгийский программист и аккордеонист-любитель. Здесь он играет на Pigini с бельгийской системой клавиатуры. В левой (belgian bass system, basses belges) - басовые кнопки расположены перпендикулярно меху, три первых ряда - басы, три других - аккорды, но они смещены на ряд выше, как на рисунке (вид сверху, мех находится справа).
> 
> В обычной бельгийской системе правая клавиатура совпадает с русской (До в 3-м ряду). В Бельгии существует и другая система, т.н. Шарлеруа (Charleroi), но она более экзотическая - с До во 2-м ряду. Еще один распространенный вариант - комбинация правой французской и левой бельгийской. У Ламенса, скорее всего, как раз такой.  Кстати, инструмент родной. Многие фирмы делали и делают аккордеоны с такой басовой клавиатурой специально, на заказ или для дистрибутеров в Бельгии:
> ...


Спасибо за информацию!


----------



## vev (15 Янв 2016)

*emela*,
спасибо! Будем знать


----------

